# [risolto] Bit4id miniLector [miniLector-EVO]

## ranumm

Posseggo un Bit4id miniLector che vorrei utilizzare per l'accesso ai servizi di PA tramite CNS non ancora attiva.

Ho installato i seguenti packages:

```
sys-apps/pcsc-lite sys-apps/pcsc-tools app-crypt/ccid dev-libs/opensc
```

__

Ho settato la variabile 

```
rc_hotplug="pcscd"
```

 in 

```
/etc/rc.conf
```

__

Ho aggiunto la libreria/modulo 

```
 /usr/lib64/opensc-pkcs11.so
```

 in firefox tramite "Carica"/"Dispositivi di Sicurezza".

__

La CNS viene riconosciuta correttamente, posso utilizzare senza alcun problema:

```
pkcs15-tool
```

```
opensc-explorer
```

Non ho notato nessun messaggio di errore tramite 

```
pcscd -a -d -f 
```

 

```
pcsc_scan
```

__

Osservo "Stato - Non connesso" nei dettagli del certificati in "Dispositivi di sicurezza" (Firefox).

La mia regione prevede la registrazione online (ottenimento PIN e altro) senza recarsi ad uno sportello preposto; purtroppo nella pagina web dedicata la CNS non viene rilevata. Ho tentato anche sul portale dell'Agenzia delle entrate senza successo.

Potete aiutarmi? 

GrazieLast edited by ranumm on Sun May 02, 2021 10:46 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kikko

Ciao ranumm

non ho un lettore di smartcard, quindi vado un po' "a naso"... 

Sul sito del produttore ho trovato dei driver (pare) proprietari https://resources.bit4id.com/#/product/miniLector_EVO, li hai già installati?

Ho trovato un manuale del Friuli, con la configurazione da fare per usare la CNS su Firefox https://www.regione.fvg.it/rafvg/export/sites/default/RAFVG/GEN/carta-regionale-servizi/FOGLIA7/FOGLIA3/allegati/Manuale_configurazione_mozilla_linux.pdf

----------

## ranumm

 *kikko wrote:*   

> Ciao ranumm
> 
> non ho un lettore di smartcard, quindi vado un po' "a naso"... 
> 
> Sul sito del produttore ho trovato dei driver (pare) proprietari https://resources.bit4id.com/#/product/miniLector_EVO, li hai già installati?
> ...

 

Ciao kikko,

ho recuperato il file "libbit4xpki.so" estraendo il pacchetto debian prelevato da qui*:

https://swdownload1.agenziaentrate.gov.it/pub/sanita/libbit4xpki-idemia-amd64.1.4.10-563.deb

L'ho caricato in firefox ed ora, quando tento di accedere ai servizi, appare la finestra per l'immissione della password(?), credo si riferisca al PIN.

```
Inserire la password per il token PKCS#11 Carta Nazionale dei Servizi.
```

Come scritto in precedenza la CNS non e' attiva, non ho mai richiesto un PIN, tuttavia nella pagina per l'attivazione della CNS, quella della mia regione, mi viene richiesto ugualmente l'inserimento di una password (PIN).

_

Non ho idea su come utilizzare i driver prelevabili sul sito di "bit4id".

__

* Il pacchetto debian e' specifico per la CNS da me in possesso, infatti essa riporta "OT 2015".

https://sistemats4.sanita.finanze.it/CardDriverDownloaderWeb/pages/home.xhtml

----------

## ranumm

L'attivazione della CNS deve avvenire tramite richiesta all'ente preposto, non online; pertanto e' da considerarsi come argomento risolto.

La procedura da me messa in pratica per l'installazione/utilizzo del lettore e' corretta, nessun problema riscontrato nel suo utilizzo; consiglio tuttavia l'impiego del middleware proprietario di "Bit4id".

----------

